# mounting a filesystem with different permissions?



## wonslung (Jun 19, 2009)

is it possible to mount a filesystem in 2 spots with 2 different permissions?  I know it's a wierd question...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2009)

You can use nullfs to mount it read-only somewhere else but that's about it.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 19, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can use nullfs to mount it read-only somewhere else but that's about it.



yah, i did that.

that in itself is cool, i was looking for a way to mount it under a jail and let a different group or user access it than from the host
but it's not big deal


----------

